# Replacement Fenders?



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get new(ish) fenders for one of these lovely cars?
Thanks


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Replacement Fenders? (efritsch)*

Yes the dealer and they want about $1000.00ea.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Replacement Fenders? (URQ)*

Ouch.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Replacement Fenders? (efritsch)*

Fiberglass and Kevlar replacement are available Mr. Bonvin in Europe.
Links on my website.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Replacement Fenders? (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_Yes the dealer and they want about $1000.00ea.









Say whaaaa?


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

There is a place in NY sells them for $250 ea. +shipping. I haven't pet one yet, so I'm not sure of the quality though. 
http://home.earthlink.net/~xtremecars/id18.html


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (alloutofdonuts)*

I forgot to add that if you are looking for steel ones 
I have a pair. The left was a dealer replacement no rust $250+shipping, the other has rust hole(i assume thats why you want new ones!)but $175 +shipping.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Replacement Fenders? (efritsch)*

Audi pressed a new batch of front fenders a couple of years ago, because there was a demand for them. They ran in the $500 range, IIRC.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Replacement Fenders? (PerL)*

I had heard that but I also heard that they were sent back because of poor fitment issues?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Replacement Fenders? (URQ)*

I did hold one of the new fenders in my hands, but I couldnt tell about the fit of this as it of course wasnt fitted to a car when I looked at it. It did look perfect though, and was a genuine Audi part, of course.


----------



## colgate (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Replacement Fenders? (efritsch)*

check ut these babies!!
only problem: only sport-q and S1 kits
http://www.ker-innovatec.de/


----------



## Gordon WR (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Replacement Fenders? (colgate)*

I have two of the second batch to be fitted next week, so I will know how good they are then!!!!


----------



## Gordon WR (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Replacement Fenders? (Gordon WR)*

Still available at Quattro Corner. UK phone no: 01214750034


----------

